# How much HCG to take?



## Junkboxer (Feb 21, 2012)

Im 25 years old, been on TRT for two years. prescribed 125mg/week of test cyp; however i choose to blast/cruise. I've never used HCG and i'm tired of this testicle atrophy, they're like raisins. what other benefits will i see with HCG? but *my REAL question come to dosing*:

-When it comes to *Cruising*, i shoot around 175mg test cyp 1x/week. I want to shoot my HCG twice weekly. So how much HCG should i inect 2x/week? Also does timing my injections matter? (_e.g. Do HCG shots day before Test injection_)

-When it comes to *Blasting*, i shoot around 375mg test cyp 2x/week (which comes to 750mg a week). I want to shoot my HCG twice weekly. So how much HCG should i inect 2x/week? Also does timing my injections matter? _(e.g. Do HCG shots day before Test injection_)

Also, does HCG require some sort of reconstitution? like mixing with BA. or is it simply deject and inject?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 21, 2012)

When cruising I would say 250 2x a week.. blast I would bump it up to 500 2x a wk.

As for timing just split the dose as evenly through the week as you can.  Mon and Fri would work.

HCG will require reconstitution with BAC... it will sometimes come with water, but I would recommend you discard it and use BAC.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 21, 2012)

awesome, thanks

will i notice anything else besides bigger balls and loads?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 21, 2012)

not really.. things just loosen up down there and like you said, bigger loads.


----------



## independent (Feb 21, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> not really.. things just loosen up down there and like you said, bigger loads.


----------

